# How many gallons should my pleco need?



## Sawyer (Dec 28, 2008)

He/she is either Peckoltia oligospila (L006) or Peckoltia sp. (L008). I havent been able to find out which because its very hard to get a good look at it. How many gallons should he/she need when adult? I imagine its still a young pleco, but I'm not sure because I don't know how large they get. Does it have any special needs? when larger, can it go with small fish like tetras?

ETA: I read that they need a minium of US 15 gal that true? WHen it says minium of 15 gals does that mean alone, or can there be other fish in the tank too? Does it need driftwood?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this site... www.planetcatfish.com

i do believe that they stay rather small....around 4 inches max.they should be fine in a 15 gallon tank with a few other fish..
don't try this at home..i have 2 15's set up right now..in one there are 25 Poecilocharax Weitzmani...in the other there are 8 threadfin rainbows,a breeding pair of bushynose plecos and about 80 baby bushynose..
so i suggest that you can put it in a 15 with a few others;but try to keep your stocking under 30 fish...lol


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 28, 2008)

Well I found out it may not be one of the two. I've found a common that kind of looks like him too http://www.petsolutions.com/Common-Plecost...+C40001827.aspx ... I guess a few different kinds of pleco have the lepard spots? A couple things are different though-the eyes are different on mine (his eyes look just like L008's, I think) and mine isnt scaly like that. he's completly smooth as far as I can tell. Nor does he have the redish places like in that pic and mine has barb things on the sides of his face (like whiskers) like the L008 has. 

I cant really see it being L006 or L008 because i adopted this pleco with a bunch of other fish and they were kept in teeny dirty tanks and the person didnt know much about fish so I dont see why she'd buy an expensive uncommon pleco...


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

a lot of times petco brings in "common plecos" without inspecting. thats how I got my gold nugget AND my galaxy pleco!


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

Sawyer, do you have any pictures of the pleco in question? That would help greatly.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

justintrask said:


> a lot of times petco brings in "common plecos" without inspecting. thats how I got my *gold nugget* AND my galaxy pleco!


jit:

You just gotta be whoofin me!, but then again to who is there that is going to classify with PetCo? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the post: I may be making more trips to my local PetCo and PetSmart.

TR


----------

